# Milk thistle tea



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Hey everybirdie! I am planning to go out of town at the end of March, and needed a plausible way to get Peatri his milk thistle while I'm gone. Would a milk thistle tea be a good option? Or maybe just putting the supplement in his water? I hate to rush this, but I kinda need a quick answer because my mom needs to make the ticket reservations before it gets expensive, and taken. Thanks all!*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I have milk thistle powder, is that what you usually use? 
I don't understand why that wouldn't be okay to use while your away. Someone's looking after them, so isn't powder as easy to do as tea?


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*No, I use a liquid, and usually give it t him by mouth. Any idea where I can get the powder? I think Lonny would be good to use that. Is it the milk thistle seed powder? *


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I got mine from Amazon, but it was a UK based company.
Hopefully, you can find one in the States.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*And it is the milk thistle seed, yeah?*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Yeah.

This wasn't where I got mine from though. I got mine after it was advised to help Jenny with her fast growing beak.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Thank you so much Therm, I really appreciate your help. I'm going to go buy this now.*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

You are very welcome.


----------

